# ATI Radeon 9550 Direct Rendering

## Pancu

Salve a tutti.Ho incontrato problemi nell'attivare il direct rendering con questa scheda video.

Ho attivato nel xorg.conf i moduli dri e glx ma niente quando eseguo :

```
$ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"

direct rendering: No

```

Nel Kernel ho abilitato il direct rendering Ati radeon in built-in.

Qualcuno Può aiutarmi??

Grazie!

----------

## Sparker

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel Kernel ho abilitato il direct rendering Ati radeon in built-in.
> 
> 

 

Sbagliatissimo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

In particolare, devi disabilitare nel kernel tutto ciò che ha a che fare con il DRI (e compilare solo l'agp), ed emergere ati-drivers

----------

## Pancu

Ok, ho disabilitato il dri nel kernel, ho emerso gli ati-drivers e caricati i moduli dri,agp nel xorg.conf e riavviato ma niente...il Direct Rendering non funziona.

Questo è il glxinfo:

```

# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## Apetrini

Batti un 

```
lsmod
```

 e un 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## Pancu

lsmod:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_via82xx            24576  1

snd_ac97_codec        103128  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2560  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                83468  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21000  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9616  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20480  1 snd_mpu401_uart

lp                     11016  0

parport_pc             33640  1

parport                35084  2 lp,parport_pc

```

dmesg:

```
# dmesg

          ) @ 0x00000000000f67d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIAK8  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000001fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIAK8  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000001fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 VIAK8  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x000000001fff7980

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIAK8  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 130959

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e0000000 size 64 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 1607.413 MHz processor.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 509980k/524224k available (3044k kernel code, 13476k reserved, 1086k data, 184k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3219.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=1609507)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ stepping 00

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._CRS] (Node ffff81001ffc8300), AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

    ACPI-0156: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._CRS] (Node ffff81001ffc8300), AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

    ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [SystemMemory] returned AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node ffff81001ffc8600), AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

    ACPI-0156: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node ffff81001ffc8600), AE_AML_ALIGNMENT

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e4000000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe000, 00:0f:ea:e5:31:d3, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 255 to 1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc800-0xc807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc808-0xc80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-811S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Maxtor 6Y120P0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 160084415 sectors (81963 MB)

        native  capacity is 160086528 sectors (81964 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 240119615 sectors (122941 MB)

        native  capacity is 240121728 sectors (122942 MB)

hdd: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdd: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 11 to 1

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 1

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB000 ctl 0xB402 bmdma 0xC000 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB800 ctl 0xBC02 bmdma 0xC008 irq 17

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_via

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[e6000000-e60007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 11 to 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 19, io mem 0xe6001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 10 to 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000cc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 10 to 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 5 to 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 19, io base 0x0000d800

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB6 USB7 USB8 USB9 UAR1 LPT1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000199000005a122]

VFS: Mounted root (reiser4 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.5, from 11 to 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Apetrini

Allora... 

1) è meglio se hai agpgart come modulo.

2) la piu importante...ti manca fglrx. Il modulo degli ati-drivers. Devi farlo caricare all'avvio inserendo la stringa "fglrx" in 

```
/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## Pancu

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Allora... 
> 
> 1) è meglio se hai agpgart come modulo.
> 
> 2) la piu importante...ti manca fglrx. Il modulo degli ati-drivers. Devi farlo caricare all'avvio inserendo la stringa "fglrx" in 
> ...

 

Ok ho inserito il modulo, ma niente..

Ho provato a guardare nel kernel ma agpgart non me lo fa inserire come modulo e neemeno in built-in sembra pre-inserito.

Sai aiutarmi?

Grazie!

----------

## Apetrini

Dopo che lo hai inserito, al sucessivo riavvio quando carica fglrx vicino c'è scritto ok o failed? Be comunque devi sempre gurdare il dmesg dopo aver tentato di caricarlo, li vedi gli errori. 

P.s. cerca anche di avere anche le ultime versioni dei driver ati...

----------

## morellik

Guarda anche qui

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

morellik

----------

## Sparker

ma in xorg.conf hai messo come driver fglrx?

a me il modulo lo carica in automatico all'avvio di xorg, senza modifiche in autoload.d

----------

## ^Stefano^

allora...

devi installare ati-drivers testing e ati-drivers-extra sempre testing. dico testing perchè sono le versioni nuove. poi emergi il tutto, con eselect come dipendenza anch'esso in testing. quando hai finito carichi i moduli come ti è stato detto e poi:

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

poi

eselect opengl set ati

poi editi xorg.conf decommentando queste righe:

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

riavvii la macchina e dovrebbe andare. io ho fatto così ieri sera e va...

ste@jslab ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

ste@jslab ~ $

poi se accetti un consiglio...installa hotplug coldplug e udev. tutti strumenti utili per non dover più usare /etc/modules.autoload.d/***

ste@jslab ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 436588  7 

ns558                   4612  0 

gameport               10888  2 ns558

pcspkr                  1796  0 

intel_agp              18076  1 

agpgart                26060  2 fglrx,intel_agp

ste@jslab ~ $

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho questo problema.

Nel kernel non riesco ad attivare agp come module.

Mi compare così:

```
 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)       
```

Come mai??

----------

## ^Stefano^

non so come mai, però se quando sei sulla voce vai a vedere l'help puoi guardare sia da cosa dipende sia se viene compilato come modulo o statico.

averlo inselezionabile non vuol dire che non venga installato. semplicemente c'è una qualche opzione che lo ha impostato così. devi solo trovarla e vedrai che dopo potrai riselezionarlo come vuoi.

----------

## Pancu

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> non so come mai, però se quando sei sulla voce vai a vedere l'help puoi guardare sia da cosa dipende sia se viene compilato come modulo o statico.
> 
> averlo inselezionabile non vuol dire che non venga installato. semplicemente c'è una qualche opzione che lo ha impostato così. devi solo trovarla e vedrai che dopo potrai riselezionarlo come vuoi.

 

Si infatti è impostato come built-in solo che così non funziona... :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## ercoppa

Pancu per caso sei sotto amd64? perchè in quel caso scegliere le opzioni di agpgart devi togliere il supporto IOMMU, tolto quello potrai scegliere se inserirlo come modulo o built-in

P.s. se non cambi nulla in quel agpgart è compilato come built-in, e a me con funzione l'acc 3d ma io ho una ati 9600

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi mi potete spiegare xchè nel mio kernel vanilla 2.6.15.1 non c'è il via-agp driver ma solo:

```

 x<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                       x x

  x x< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                       x x

  x x< >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support   

```

Grazie.

----------

## ^Stefano^

ci puoi postare la tua sezione 

```
#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

```

?

dovrebbe avere le stesse voci della mia più o meno.

----------

